# G Shock Advice.



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Having bought myself a mountain bike, I am looking for a tough watch to wear.

A G Shock is the obviuos choice.

I'd like it to be digital and have a stopwatch and alarm.

I don't really want to pay more than Â£50 for one either.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

DW-5600-E, _the_ iconic G will do you nicely, and you'll have plenty of change out of your Â£50 if you know where to look for one.


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Or you could go for something like the mudman, tough as old boots and quite cheap if you import one, bout Â£60 in the UK

Nick


----------



## mariam (Aug 21, 2007)

What do you think of the g shock 9000/ mudman?

Its around Â£60 and very duable

Have a look at episode 13 on megawhat.tv

Link below

http://megawhat.tv/clips/41/tough-gadgets



seiko6139 said:


> Having bought myself a mountain bike, I am looking for a tough watch to wear.
> 
> A G Shock is the obviuos choice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Get tough solar if you can


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a DW-5600E (on the left, they are around Â£30 from fleabay) and a G-9000 Mudman (on the right, cost me Â£45 brand new, just arrived today actually).

















For many people, these are _the_ two quintessential G-Shocks.


----------

